# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Esta semana no ha habido actualización.

## juanlo

Pues eso, los embalses del Guadalquivir, no se han actualizado esta semana, pone que no ha habido variación con respecto a la semana pasada, ademas sigue sin aparecer la situación en tiempo real.
Estado de los embalses segun embalses.net:http://www.embalses.net/cuenca-4-guadalquivir.html

Estado de los mismos segun la agencia andaluza del agua:http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...27.04.2009.pdf

----------


## Rafa

> Pues eso, los embalses del Guadalquivir, no se han actualizado esta semana, pone que no ha habido variación con respecto a la semana pasada, ademas sigue sin aparecer la situación en tiempo real.
> Estado de los embalses segun embalses.net:http://www.embalses.net/cuenca-4-guadalquivir.html
> 
> Estado de los mismos segun la agencia andaluza del agua:http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...27.04.2009.pdf


Asi es Juanlo y tengo una duda porque este enlace no vale 

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...atos_Del_Agua/

en cambio este este enlace si funciona 

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...saih/login.asp

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## juanlo

> Asi es Juanlo y tengo una duda porque este enlace no vale 
> 
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...atos_Del_Agua/
> 
> en cambio este este enlace si funciona 
> 
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...saih/login.asp


Pues a mi, el enlace de la agencia andaluza del agua si que me funciona. Puedes ver todos los datos desde Enero hasta ahora. Sin embargo en el del saih, te tienes que registra para ver los datos.

----------


## juanlo

Pues eso, con esta ya van dos semanas sin actualizar los datos de los embalses del Guadlauqivir.
-Datos de Embalses.net:http://www.embalses.net/cuenca-4-guadalquivir.html
-Datos de la agencia andaluza del agua:http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...balses_al_dia/

----------

